# The effectiveness of brachial plexus strikes



## Makalakumu (Apr 12, 2007)

Last night, my teacher was talking about brachial plexus strikes and he was sharing some stuff from a LEO perspective.  He said that these strikes were taught to all Officers because they are 100% effective.  Some of the studies he cited showed that any resisting perpetrator would be susceptible to these strikes and that no one in 30 years has had to strike the brachial plexus more then three times to knock a person down and out.  What do you think about this?  Does your art train these strikes?  How?


----------



## exile (Apr 12, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Last night, my teacher was talking about brachial plexus strikes and he was sharing some stuff from a LEO perspective.  He said that these strikes were taught to all Officers because they are 100% effective.  Some of the studies he cited showed that any resisting perpetrator would be susceptible to these strikes and that no one in 30 years has had to strike the brachial plexus more then three times to knock a person down and out.  What do you think about this?  Does your art train these strikes?  How?



Every knifehand strike or `block' in the karate-based MAs potentially targets the brachial plexus. Other striking surfaces are imaginable, but the knifehand seems ideal because it concentrates a great deal of force in a very narrow line, and because the outer ridge of the hand, while dense enough to deliver that force effectively, is also able to absorb the shock of contact with the collarbone that could easily occur in the course of striking the bp. A lot of apparent knifehand blocks in katas and hyungs appear to involve imposing lock on an attacker's arm and anchoring him in place, in a lowered-head posture, with the `chambering' hand, while the `blocking' hand delivers a mid-height knifehand strike; since the assailant's head is lowered, the middle-height attack is actually a blow to a target between the assailant's head and the base of his neckthe face, throat or, very plausibly, the brachial plexus...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 12, 2007)

In Qinna locations like the brachial plexus are attacked with techniques from the siezing/tearing the muscle branch.  These attacks are generally a grab and pull with the effect being intense pain.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 12, 2007)

While I'm not going to assume that any strike is going to be 100% effective, I will say that I like this strike.  I've been "tapped" hard enough to black-out during training.  I definately wouldn't want to take a full-powered strike.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 13, 2007)

I've KO'd two guys when sparring with kicks to the brachial plexus, and accidentally forearmed a guy there a bit too hard when he was doing a shoot, that was more like a TKO, he was on all fours but out of it.  

And best of all, my 8 year old cousin KO'd a kid at recess when he got into a fight.  No training at all, just did a "karate chop" just like in the movies, the kid was out, freaked Jun out and he got suspended for a week.

I don't believe in 100% effective in anything, but yes, I think it is effective.

Lamont


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2007)

We teach the BP stun to the rookies in the basic academy..Its an excellent tool to add to your self defense skills...


----------



## Brother John (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know if I'd go so far as to say "100%" or anything.
But I will agree with Pretty Darn Effective a lot of the time.

If you look into any book on human anatomy and look at a picture of the nervous system, the brachial plexus sure is a huge bunch of nerves close to the surface.

The protector of this bundle is the trapezious muscle. It attaches to the spine, the ribs, the scapula and the skull.  Imagine affecting a HUGE cramp in a muscle that attaches to all these places!!!! OUCH. Pretty debilitating even if the person doesn't "knock out".
Then theres the Sterno-Clydo-Mastoid muscle along the side of the neck that's right there too.
AND there's the clavicle, one of the bones that's the easiest to break and has a huge effect on the entire shoulder-girdle....
it's right there too.

Over-all, this is a nasty area to strike.

Good subject.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> We teach the BP stun to the rookies in the basic academy..Its an excellent tool to add to your self defense skills...


 
Yes it is a very effective tool to have in your personal protection skills.  Though I would agree with KenpoTex that nothing should be viewed as 100% effective. (to many variables involved there)


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Though I would agree with KenpoTex that nothing should be viewed as 100% effective. (to many variables involved there)


 
I agree with you and *KenpoTex*..*NO TECHNIQUE* is 100% effective


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Last night, my teacher was talking about brachial plexus strikes and he was sharing some stuff from a LEO perspective. He said that these strikes were taught to all Officers because they are 100% effective. Some of the studies he cited showed that any resisting perpetrator would be susceptible to these strikes and that no one in 30 years has had to strike the brachial plexus more then three times to knock a person down and out. What do you think about this? Does your art train these strikes? How?


 

Certainly a good area to target. There are many tools that we have that can be used for this area.  As others have said, I am not one to preach the one shot one kill line of thinking, but like anything, it can lead to follow up strikes, etc.

Mike


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 13, 2007)

Hanshi Lou Angel nearly knocked me out by hitting me in the BP....he said he barely tapped me...lol....Didn't feel that way..


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 13, 2007)

The way I was taught the BP strike is that its a DRIVING strike through the target. Almost a STRIKE and PUSH if you understand me vs. a chopping like strike.


----------



## tellner (Apr 13, 2007)

We often teach it as a block or cover. That way the students get used to entering and making their block do two useful things at the same time.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> We often teach it as a block or cover. That way the students get used to entering and making their block do two useful things at the same time.


 
Sounds like Blauer's SPEAR technique.


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe the target is effective but I'd be hesitant to execute such a strike in the wintertime when a person's coat and/or collar are providing a good amount of padding to the area.   

Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 13, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I believe the target is effective but I'd be hesitant to execute such a strike in the wintertime when a person's coat and/or collar are providing a good amount of padding to the area.
> 
> Anyone have experience with that?


 
I think anything short of solid "armor" wont totally eliminate some effect from this strike. The side of the neck is almost always partialy exposed.


----------



## tellner (Apr 13, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Sounds like Blauer's SPEAR technique.



Maybe. I've heard of Mr. Blauer but never seen any of his stuff. I got it from Muay Thai and Silat.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep...

I'm one of the few that several of the targets in that area just plain don't work on...  Just quirks of my anatomy and where my nerves run versus my muscles.  

Point being -- never rely on just ONE thing in the real deal; overkill is your friend!


----------

